# I won my first competition! UKBFF South Coast 2015 Portsmouth Guildhall (Bodyfitness)



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey guys!

So yesterday was the most immense day! I won my first ever competition (bodyfitness category).

We had a whole group of us competing from Zone Gym Watford and we totally smashed it out the park - I'm so proud! It's been a long 16-week prep and I'm really proud to say that I prepped myself (something I often get asked.... see more about me at Kristina vassilieva - Home)... but what's more amazing is that our team absolutely killed it! My gorgeous team mates Mitchell Tovee taking 1st place, Jason Gardner taking 1st place and Ben Johnson taking 2nd place in their categories. We're all going to the British, woo!

There's so many photos and videos will be posted so I'll just link you to them below if you want to see. 

Faceboook Personal: https://www.facebook.com/vassilieva

Facebook KVFIT page: https://www.facebook.com/kvfitness

Instagram: Instagram


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So yesterday was the most immense day! I won my first ever competition (bodyfitness category).
> 
> ...


Congratulations........ It comes at no surprise with how hard you worked.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Congrats!! look amazing


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done and from the looks of it well deserved!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in

aw and fcukin congrats mate, well done


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Your back is fcking impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

really well done,great standard as always at the south coast,look forward to the finals now....


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Very well done indeed. Whoop!!!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Great news!! It's clear to see how much work and dedication it has taken you...

Nothing more than you deserve... :thumb:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Good on you!- Good for you!- That's the way!- You did it!- Well done!- Kudos!- Props!- You rock!- Way to go!- Good going

Now you may go and eat cake .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations and loving the bikini! :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very well done. A great reward for your hard work. You looked fab.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Your back is fcking impressive! Congratulations!


Back is miles ahead of her competitors there!

Congratulations


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Congratulations and well deserved.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

well done, thats good going. Bet your well chuffed.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Congratulations. First stepping stepping stone on a long and successful path.

P.s. Still waiting for you to PM me your number Kristina


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Very well done. You have a bright future competing i think.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Well done 

Back looks awesome.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

You look amazing,well done.

Perfect combination of beauty and power.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent stuff, Kristina. Now get some caaaaaake!!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Chrisallan said:


> You look amazing,well done.
> 
> Perfect combination of beauty and power.


Much like myself. :whistling:


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Much like myself. :whistling:


Well,of course!


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Backs awesome, blew em off the stage tbf well done!!


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome stuff, well done and much deserved from the hard work you've put in


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you guys!!!! So so happy and owe so much to you all as well for all the incredible support and words of encouragement that really do mean so much, don't want to sound cheesy but it really does make a difference to my confidence and motivation to get over my insecurities and doubts in myself... I'll never forget the times I always said I wasn't good enough to compete but you guys told me to STFU and stop procrastinating and to go for it.

Now the hard work starts here for the British ahhhhh!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

:wub:amazing conditioning! TBH I saw your progress photos on instagram leading up to the comp and thought youd ace it :thumb:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great pics. Congratulations. Reward yourself with a cake


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Awesome girl! Well done and a massive congratulations on your victory...Wishing you many more wins in your venture in life.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Big congratulations! Well done  .


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome,

Not always easy to tell from the Pics but your posing set you apart from the rest as well. It looked spot on.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Well Done Kristina :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

congrats on your first of many wins.....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congratulations @Kristina!!!

Your back and rear delts just dominate that picture (no disrespect to your fellow competitors). Abs aren't too shabby either!

Look bloody awesome.

Your work ethic has definitely paid off, well done:thumb:


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

very well done, as mentioned, back looks very good, and quite a bit in front of the rest there.

oh, and very nice teeth  i'm a sucker for that haha.

congrats


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Already commented on Instagram so you know how I feel! But holy **** you look amazing!

Bet you are so proud of yourself, as you should be :clap:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Congratulations you look amazing


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Woop woop... my dad filmed the whole bodyfitness category if anyone's interested in seeing top quality HD footage!

So funny... my dad came along with his camera and was told that he had to put it away (no 'video cameras allowed') but mobile phone footage was allowed... so he filmed this on his iphone. At the event, they were also selling DVDs of the footage filmed by one of their photographers, so my brother bought it for me. When I got home... the footage that they sold to me was so bad that it was only good for the bin... grainy, tinyy, shakey, terrible quality, pixelated, blurry..

My dad's footage on his iphone, on the other hand, was the best footage filmed on the day. :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Proud dads gonna proud right? lol...good for him. Great vid.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I was there, you were the obvious winner as soon as you stepped out.

Everyone else just battling for 2nd


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I was there, you were the obvious winner as soon as you stepped out.
> 
> Everyone else just battling for 2nd


Ahhhh wow noway, thank you!! :laugh:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Proud dads gonna proud right? lol...good for him. Great vid.


Damn right hehehe.. my dad's such a legend! :thumb:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@Kristina I liked your 'finesse' when changing poses, walking around etc, much better then any other girls which i think is nearly as important as the posing itself.

like mentioned clear winner, back is ridiculous.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

looks like you do a lot more chest than the others?? ha!!

congratulations!! would love to do something like that myself! dont think a bushy ass would look too great in bikini bottoms though!!


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Done well there. Already been said though, your back was miles ahead


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well done! :beer:


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Great pics you looked a clear winnner to me

nice detail in back i can see you like working them abs to

well done..


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Awesome form, rly amazing! Again proving that lifting weights makes woman beautiful and sexy like nothing else in fitness industry


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sen said:


> looks like you do a lot more chest than the others?? ha!!
> 
> congratulations!! would love to do something like that myself! dont think a bushy ass would look too great in bikini bottoms though!!


Ever heard of a back, sack and crack...? :lol: Haha... go for it dude!! :thumb:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Ever heard of a back, sack and crack...? :lol: Haha... go for it dude!! :thumb:


Yep. Had one. Actually bled. I know, awful thought! Ha! If I can add a stone and stay as close to where I am now, body fat wise, I'll definitely consider it. See where I am at end of year.

Do comps run year round or is it around this time of year when they start?


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Congratulations, look fantastic, definitely going places  well done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff Kristina:thumbup1: Fantastic performance.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So yesterday was the most immense day! I won my first ever competition (bodyfitness category).
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking smashed it mate. Great job,proper happy for ya


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow only just spotted this, well done you  Clear winner if the photos are anything to go by and we all know you've worked hard, looked fantastic, happy for you :thumbup1:

EDIT: Just checked the video, you won by a mile I reckon. Looked the best, solo walk round was yours (second girl had some weird octopus arm thing going on and the last girl was stiff as a board, you were the only one that looked relaxed) and posing was spot on. Again, very well done, proud of you :thumb:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

spotted it in the general section, I tend to hover in there.

You have had my feedback Kristina

Well done.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats, you nailed it!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done, A clear winner!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations Kristina, you always did seem determined to succeed in what ever you do, I could tell that from when you first joined the site


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

wow - your back is amazing.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You done good huni! It's a just desert for your efforts and dedication! Nicely done!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Huge thanks to everyone for such amazing encouraging support and compliments, I'm overwhelmed, thank you!  :bounce:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well done @Kristina


----------



## AnkoXI (Apr 19, 2015)

Enjoy the moment :clap:


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Out-fûcking-standing and well deserved. Many congrats.


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

AWSOME ! gonna postpone my cheat day now lol.


----------

